# Plastic tanks of every size and configuration



## PieRsquare (Mar 1, 2010)

I just found this site. Very good products and prices on plastic tanks from my first glance. I thought I would share it:

plastic-mart.com/index.htm


----------



## zem (Mar 1, 2010)

cool idea to post a link with no XX go back erase and type http hassle lol nice link


----------

